

Show HN: Trello for startup name searches. After-work project. - pabloIMO
http://domiy.com

======
alexduggleby
We are looking for names right now, so I'm looking forward to giving this a
test run. (We are using trello at the moment for that purpose).

So here are my impressions/some suggestions:

\- I don't mind registering an account myself, but I want my team to be able
to contribute without creating an account. A "magic" sharing URL would be
great (or maybe Google auth, since that's what we use on trello). We like
trello because we can have almost everything in one tool.

\- It would be helpful if the tool could check if the twitter account,
facebook page and G+ page are also available.

\- Since we are in the EU we like checking a bunch of other endings as well
(.de, .at, .co.uk,...). I see your tool checks those as well, but it would
save time if I can enter one name and it checks all my specified tlds.

\- there's a bug somewhere that makes the whole list disappear for a couple of
seconds and the re-appear again.

~~~
pabloIMO
Thanks for the feedback.

Your first idea is is a great suggestion actually. I'm not too clear on how
exactly I would implement a sharing url while still keeping privacy levels
high but I'll definitely look into it.

My assumption is that any monetisation will come from the small number of
"power users" who create lots of searches and invite people into them.
Therefore, the less friction there is for non-power users the better I guess.

Twitter, Facebook checking etc. is the next feature I will implement. I just
wanted to release as early as possible to get some feedback.

I spent quite a while thinking of various ways that the UI would work without
arriving at any concrete conclusions.

The drawback of presetting domains is that sometimes you want to make a
suggestion which is tied to a particular domain. For example, a user might
suggest "easi.ly". In that case, the tld is part of the name and would only
apply for that specific suggestion.

I'm not a designer and I'm not sure how to retain flexibility of suggestion
while gaining ease of use.

Haha. That's not really a bug (assuming we're talking about the same thing). I
made it filter the list of suggestions as you type in the box to try and make
it easier to see if a suggestion has already been made. I guess perhaps I
should remove it since it seem to be confusing people?

Thanks for checking out the product.

~~~
alexduggleby
Privacy: I think a url with a long enough random identifier would be
sufficient and is often used in web apps to share content.

Multiple TLDs: Since the tlds are quite short, I would keep the name on the
left and include one column per tld (with the availability icon). If the user
enters the name with the tld then only that column shows availability and the
others have a "click here to check availability" symbol.

Maybe the app could learn what I like searching for automatically? E.g. you
enter foo.com then foo.de, foo.ch, foo.at etc. Each time there is only one
line 'foo' and four column (com, de, ch, at). The next time the user only
enters a name it automatically checks them all.

Bug: You're right that is what I'm talking about and I didn't recognize I was
filtering the list. Maybe simply adding "List filtered by 'xyz'" would clear
that up.

~~~
pabloIMO
Great ideas. Thanks again.

------
pabloIMO
I've been building this in my spare time over the past 3 weeks.

I had the idea after many experiences of having difficulty trying to find good
startup names with various co-founders. I always thought a central place for
us to log suggestions would help tremendously.

I finally decided to build it after attending my first Startup Weekend and
experiencing the same problem again.

Hope you like it.

------
Abomonog
I've been building this in my spare time over the past 3 weeks.

I had the idea after many experiences of having difficulty trying to find good
startup names with various co-founders. I always thought a central place for
us to log suggestions would help tremendously.

I finally decided to build it after attending my first Startup Weekend and
experiencing the same problem again.

Hope you like it.

------
cellshade
Looks like there's no way to change your password once you've signed up. This
is unfortunate, and there's also no verification to ensure that you typed the
password that you thought you typed when signing you up.

~~~
pabloIMO
You're right. I'm sorry about that. Before I posted this, I didn't think I
would have any users!

I can start working on that right now actually. I'm using a third-party
authentication library so really all I need to do is add the views to edit
users etc.

I'll add a forgot-password link also.

------
brianmac
Great idea! I know we spent tons of time with a google doc back and forth
checking domains.

~~~
pabloIMO
Thanks Brian.

Perhaps you would answer a quick customer discovery question for me. Do you
think you would pay $5 per search on Domiy?

~~~
brianmac
Hi, I don't think I would, it's nice to have the URL lookup, but a tab in
chrome with whois opened up is free while using trello or a google doc. Plus
the market segment that would find this tool useful is quite small of start-
ups. However, I would argue this would be great tool worth paying for
enterprise wise, ad/design agencies have a nightmare trying to find a URL for
projects, or new rebranding projects.

~~~
pabloIMO
Ok cool Great tip on the enterprise thing. Thanks for the feedback.

------
jbrowning
So, how are you supposed to pronounce the name of your project?

~~~
pabloIMO
Personally I pronounce it as if the 'y' didn't exist.

It's definitely an issue though. I didn't have this tool available when I came
up with the name!

~~~
neiled
I guess it's more confusing because your page title is domainer and your
domain is domiy :)

~~~
pabloIMO
Oops! Good spot. Thanks.

